# Since there is little going on in the surf...turkey videos



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Some vids from my trail cams, less than 2 weeks til the opener
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LwNIrtFiPxA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fq60uogXn6E

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v07VUC4gt48

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5Is_7EsBZg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_ei-iNwp7Y


----------

